# DDO not launching



## Maireth (May 31, 2013)

I recently downloaded Dungeons and Dragons Online on my Windows 8 stationary computer. It worked fine for the first few days, but now it won't launch. I have clicked both the icon pinned to my taskbar, the icon on my desktop and the icon in the Windows screen several times, to no avail. 
Looking at Task Manager, I see that the launcher runs as a background programme, and when I click the icon anywhere on the three aforementioned places a second launcher will appear in the background programmes, run for a maximum of four seconds, and disappear. Nothing whatsoever happens. I have restarted my computer, I have troubleshot the programme, I have looked on the Internet for help and found none. 
This is a problem I have encountered before, on my Windows 7 laptop, but it has only lasted for a certain and not very long amount of time or been solved by a restart. Out of the three online games I play (BattleForge and Star Trek: Online being the two others) it is the only one giving me problems. It didn't start after a game update either; it just came out of the blue.
Can anyone help?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi! How are ya? Welcome to TSF!

First, have you tried shutting down the launcher in the Manager, then restarting it?

I had this problem in another online game; I would sometimes exit the launcher by right clicking and selecting Close or Alt-F4 instead of the X button and it wouldn't shut down completely. It still showed in the Processes tab of the Manager and I couldn't restart it until I shut it down completely.


----------

